# Need Help-Old Electronics



## baltoravensfan (Oct 8, 2012)

Before my father passed away he collected electronics. I have some Westinghouse and Weston ammeter's some are in Wooden boxes. I also have a CLAROSTAT 240-C POWER RESISTOR DECADE BOX 240C. Two Biddle Precision Laboratory Rheostat Lubri-Tact. I need help identifying what these are and what they may be worth.

I have taken some pictures with my camera and would like to upload them but I can not figure it out. When I click add image it asks for a URL, my pictures are on my laptop. How can I attach the pictures.

Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The decade box is a selectable resistor for testing and prototyping. The rheostat is a variable transformer, for testing and prototyping.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Google would be your best bet. Since the decade box is "power" it will run a lot more than a low-power / electronics version. Biddle was a good brand back in the day, but probably not old enough to bother with. Nowadays programmable loads have generally taken the place of rheostats in testing/cal labs.

The old stuff in wooden boxes or mounts is a different vintage. That will have good antique value (as opposed to useful equipment resale value).


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Retail.... Biddles about $20 each. Decade box close to 1K if calibrated. If sold as is about 1/4 price. Someone would be taking a huge risk if it could not be calibrated.


----------



## black (Oct 12, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> The decade box is a selectable resistor for testing and prototyping. The rheostat is a variable transformer, for testing and prototyping.


How is a rheostat a transformer? I thought it was a variable resistor that is similar to a potentiometer, but has two terminals instead of three.


----------



## baltoravensfan (Oct 8, 2012)

drsparky said:


> Retail.... Biddles about $20 each. Decade box close to 1K if calibrated. If sold as is about 1/4 price. Someone would be taking a huge risk if it could not be calibrated.


Thanks for your help. Is there a way I can tell if the decade box is calibrated?


----------



## baltoravensfan (Oct 8, 2012)

*Picture added*



drsparky said:


> Retail.... Biddles about $20 each. Decade box close to 1K if calibrated. If sold as is about 1/4 price. Someone would be taking a huge risk if it could not be calibrated.


Pict


----------



## baltoravensfan (Oct 8, 2012)

*UPDATED with Pictures*

I have added some pictures. If anyone can tell me exactly what these are and what they may be worth I would greatly appreciate it. I plan on selling them and want to make sure I have an accurate description.




baltoravensfan said:


> Before my father passed away he collected electronics. I have some Westinghouse and Weston ammeter's some are in Wooden boxes. I also have a CLAROSTAT 240-C POWER RESISTOR DECADE BOX 240C. Two Biddle Precision Laboratory Rheostat Lubri-Tact. I need help identifying what these are and what they may be worth.
> 
> I have taken some pictures with my camera and would like to upload them but I can not figure it out. When I click add image it asks for a URL, my pictures are on my laptop. How can I attach the pictures.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## baltoravensfan (Oct 8, 2012)

*UPDATED #2 with Pictures*

I have added some pictures. If anyone can tell me exactly what these are and what they may be worth I would greatly appreciate it. I plan on selling them and want to make sure I have an accurate description.




baltoravensfan said:


> Before my father passed away he collected electronics. I have some Westinghouse and Weston ammeter's some are in Wooden boxes. I also have a CLAROSTAT 240-C POWER RESISTOR DECADE BOX 240C. Two Biddle Precision Laboratory Rheostat Lubri-Tact. I need help identifying what these are and what they may be worth.
> 
> I have taken some pictures with my camera and would like to upload them but I can not figure it out. When I click add image it asks for a URL, my pictures are on my laptop. How can I attach the pictures.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Man, that's a blast from the past. When I got into electronics as a kid I used to have some of those black Bakelite bench meters like that top Westinghouse ammeter. If I remember right they aren't protected in any way shape or form and I think I destroyed them through various overcurrent/overvoltage.

The one in the wooden box is practically a collection piece. Neat stuff.

-John


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

baltoravensfan said:


> Thanks for your help. Is there a way I can tell if the decade box is calibrated?


I order to use it for testing it needs to be calibrated every year. They put a tag on it when it was calibrated last and when it is due, plus a piece of paperwork to verify calibration. Calibration is about $120 bucks, if their is nothing wrong with it. If it can not be calibrated because of need of repairs it can cost a lot to fix it, then you pay for calibration. Honeywell still makes them new and they are not cheap but it is a very small market. (nerds and super nerds)
I don't have one and can't justify the cost to my boss for something I don't need but would be cool to have.


----------



## WmEricB (Apr 12, 2012)

baltoravensfan said:


> I have added some pictures. If anyone can tell me exactly what these are and what they may be worth I would greatly appreciate it. I plan on selling them and want to make sure I have an accurate description.


Regarding that AOR gen. coverage receiver you might check universal-radio.com, while they may not have that model listed in their used list you can call them and they might be able to give you a ball park figure. I know a lot of AOR's stuff brings top dollar. They may very well be able to help with the ammeter and other items. They are a amateur radio store and deal in all of those items.

73s - Eric


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

baltoravensfan said:


> I have added some pictures. If anyone can tell me exactly what these are and what they may be worth I would greatly appreciate it. I plan on selling them and want to make sure I have an accurate description.


that looks like it might be a power factor meter? nice pics, and thank you for sharing! Gotta love the size of those rheostats also. Had 32 volt DC control system in my old power plant, lots of rheostats and pots to play with.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

black said:


> How is a rheostat a transformer? I thought it was a variable resistor that is similar to a potentiometer, but has two terminals instead of three.


You are correct!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> The decade box is a selectable resistor for testing and prototyping. The rheostat is a variable transformer, for testing and prototyping.


Typo, as you already knew.........Variac.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Typo, as you already knew.........Variac.


 Is it though? Looks like a big precision power resistor to me.

-John


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Big John said:


> Is it though? Looks like a big precision power resistor to me.
> 
> -John


 
No, no John. I meant what Marc was describing, he was just typing too fast, that's all.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

76nemo said:


> No, no John. I meant what Marc was describing, he was just typing too fast, that's all.


I don't see a picture of a Variac!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

wwilson174 said:


> I don't see a picture of a Variac!


Gosh I can get people lost! What Marc described as a rheostat is actually a variac. I never said it was pictured. Sorry


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Gosh I can get people lost! What Marc described as a rheostat is actually a variac. I never said it was pictured. Sorry


I don't think it's you. I thought about mentioning the mixup so nobody got confused. But then I thought, nahhhhhh, I'll just see where this goes! 

Good to be back?


----------

